# Filled Refill Cartridge through wrong hole??



## YarnHookers

I am a newbie.. I read and reread the directions and still managed to pour the magenta color through the wrong hole (air hole) of the refillable Cartridge.. Is it ruined?


----------



## Ripcord

YarnHookers said:


> I am a newbie.. I read and reread the directions and still managed to pour the magenta color through the wrong hole (air hole) of the refillable Cartridge.. Is it ruined?


I did that once with an inkjet cartridge...Put magenta ink into the cyan hole. Yeah, that ruined it.

(And I could swear I was careful... I even stuck a toothpick in the hole first to see if it came out pink and it did. To this day I don't know what I did wrong...)


----------



## YarnHookers

I am a bit late at answering my own question.. I did get the refillable cartridge to work.. I used the syringe to get all the ink back out - then used my husband's air hose to try and spray out any remaining.. Then added correct color.. Worked just fine..

For those who want to know.


----------



## into the T

thanks for coming back and updating

the info is now safely stored between my ears, recalling it a later date is the issue...


----------

